
How to run your own e-mail server with your own domain, part 1 - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/how-to-run-your-own-e-mail-server-with-your-own-domain-part-1/
======
unhammer
"you'll either need to be on a business-class connection with unblocked ports
and a non-blacklisted IP address, or you'll need a hosting service"

Hardly "your won e-mail server" then :(

